#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-17
<JackYu> ypwong, 昨晚发了个有email给你，收到没？
<ypwong> JackYu, 收到了 :)
<ypwong> 没问题
<JackYu> 好的，辛苦了:)
<JackYu> 这几天官网和论坛访问量大增，估计就是UKDS和开源软件项目投票吸引了不少爱好者
<JackYu> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/ 才四天时间，下载点击已经超过8000了
<JackYu> pywong, 对了，网络爬虫会对这类点击产生影响不？
<JackYu> ypwong
<ypwong> JackYu, 会的
<JackYu> ypwong, 那可能不太准，不过也这样了。周六增加了6000，其他时间每天几百。
<ypwong> 不错啊
<ypwong> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/ubuntu-touch-apps-arrive-on-ubuntu-desktop
<ypwong> Ubuntu Touch Apps Available In Ubuntu 13.10
<maclin> ypwong:launchpad上的blueprint 修改会报错：Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-27b34dde1068b3ffdf20092b1ff8fa75，这个是服务器的问题还是权限的问题？
<ypwong> maclin, 试试刷新一下
<ypwong> 服务器忙
<smartboyhw> Hey ypwong
<ypwong> smartboyhw, hey
<maclin> 刷新了也不行，估计是服务器故障
<ypwong> maclin, 刷新好几次也不行？
<ypwong> 偶尔我也会碰到那个error，最近挺频繁
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-18
<JackYu> ypwong, 能否将#bug 1186132转发我看一下？
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<JackYu> ypwong, 我今天到上海的开源公开课作了一个报告，主要分享了上次在UKDS上所讲的UK国际化与本地化的理念:)
<JackYu> 明天上午回去，应该下午2点前能到办公室，不影响例会
<ypwong> 气氛怎样？还在上海吗？
<ypwong> ok!
<JackYu> 还在呢
<JackYu> 气氛挺好，这个公开课主要面向开源解决方案的，但我做了个统计，基本上听众都知道UK
<JackYu> 明天例会再详细介绍一下情况:)
<JackYu> 互动环节大家也很踊跃～～
<ypwong> JackYu, sounds great
<ypwong> JackYu, lp:1186132 已经发给你了
<JackYu> 恩，收到:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-19
<JackYu> ypwong, could we still use YY today?
<ypwong> JackYu, sorry
<ypwong> yes
<ypwong> we can
<JackYu> 好像leonard在电话会议上
<ypwong> JackYu, i will call in
<JackYu> 他已经上来了
<JackYu> 在YY上
<ypwong> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-20
<JackYu> ypwong, I updated Series saucy at https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/saucy, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<ypwong> JackYu, thank you
<JackYu> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-21
<maclin> ypwong: hi
<ypwong> maclin, hey
<maclin> 现在有基于13.04的适配机型列表吗？
<maclin> 我看canonical网站上都是针对12.04或者12.10的
<ypwong> maclin, 暂时应该没有，因为主要测的是 12.04.x, 12.04.2 的内核是 12.10 的。
<maclin> 目前我们13.04的版本想在学校推广，需要给学生推荐一些适配机型。而且论坛上也有不少人问能否推荐一些机器配置，我们再考虑是否在官网上增加一些适配机型的列表，你对这个有没有什么建议？
<ypwong> maclin, 不太好办，只能测过才能给出机型信息
<ypwong> maclin, 反过来可以给出一些不支持的设备，和能支持的设备
<ypwong> 但机型就不好说了
<maclin> 恩，我们这边后面会有很多机器安装，对已经安装的机器做一个统计
<maclin> 这个测试需要哪些方面的测试？
<maclin> 或者说需要测试到哪种程度？比如显卡支持，对于独立显卡的不要求安装测试对应的驱动吧？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-22
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<maclin> hi
<maclin> ypwong:关机的对话框的问题你上次说是在什么地方可以反馈？
<ypwong> maclin, 刚查了 saucy 的 language pack 还没更新 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/language-pack-gnome-zh-hans-base
<ypwong> irc 上问了，还没有回复
<ypwong> maclin, 关于昨天你问的问题
<ypwong> 测试我们有个准则，工具用的是 checkbox
<ypwong> https://certification.canonical.com/, under "Ubuntu Desktop Certified Hardware" 看到吗？
<maclin> 好的，这个比较具体，我们后面如果要推荐的话就基于这个测试
<maclin> 一般来说13.04比12.04的适配性是不是会好一些？
<maclin> ypwong:我要出去半点儿事，晚点儿再跟你请教，还有几个问题想跟你探讨一下:)
<ypwong> maclin, 好！
<ypwong> maclin, 13.04 肯定是比 12.04 好，内核更新了，里面的驱动也就比过去的多
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-19
<infinet> Kylin有BT下载吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-20
<happyaron> JackYu penghuan ypwong 测试包发了
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-17
<happyaron> ypwong jackyu cannot attend today due to a quiz...
<jackyu> happyaron, 好的。
<jzheng> jackyu, ping
<jackyu> jzheng, pong
<nudtrobert> ypwong FJKong happyaron jzheng 今天例会取消了，收到邮件没
<jackyu> jzheng, 刚才robert发了邮件。。。。
<happyaron> 收到了
<jzheng> nudtrobert, jackyu: 刚刚看到了，好的，
<FJKong>   en
<nudtrobert> 主要两位同事都不在，所以推到下周
<jzheng> nudtrobert, ok
<jzheng> ypwong, ^^
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-06-21
<ypwong> https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-06-22
<acheronuk> hi.
<acheronuk> bug #1699762
<ubot5`> bug 1699762 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "Please remove from artful, or fix build against OpenCV 3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699762
<acheronuk> as can be seen in: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant/2.2.7-0ubuntu3
<acheronuk> that will fail to build from now on unless fixed
<acheronuk> and blocks OpenCV transition
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-18
<liumin> handsome_feng: Hi
<handsome_feng> liumin: 再加下ubuntu-release, ubuntu-flavors吧
<liumin> 好
<liumin> handsome_feng：好
